# Check out this velociraptor costume..



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Found this on youtube:


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

That's incredible!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Surpised he didn't cause a car accident. That thing is unbelievable.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*It is awesome except ... he really should have been wearing black pants. It looks like it's pooping someone! or giving birth.. ;O*


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

killerhaunts said:


> *It is awesome except ... he really should have been wearing black pants. It looks like it's pooping someone! or giving birth.. ;O*


lol, agree! Looks really funny. I was hoping to see a non industry proffesional try that type of costume. Remember the baby T Rex video awhile ago? That sucker had some loud speakers for the roar!


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

I am constantly amazed at the talent and imagination that people have. This is so cool.


----------

